# Whirligig plans?



## Gus64 (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi all, was looking for a good source or whirligig plans either free or paid...any info is appreciated!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Not exactly plans but I have some patent drawings here:

https://vintageinternetpatents.com/toys.html#whirligigs

If any of them interest you contact me through the site, let me know you are a forum member and I will send you the complete document as a .pdf file.


----------



## Gus64 (Jan 6, 2018)

FrankC said:


> Not exactly plans but I have some patent drawings here:
> 
> https://vintageinternetpatents.com/toys.html#whirligigs
> 
> If any of them interest you contact me through the site, let me know you are a forum member and I will send you the complete document as a .pdf file.


Thanks for your reply. I did find one or two plans that I think will meet my needs. Your patent drawings are pretty cool though!


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Gus64 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I did find one or two plans that I think will meet my needs. Your patent drawings are pretty cool though!


Why not post them here for others who may search for the same thing in the future?


----------



## Gus64 (Jan 6, 2018)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Gus64 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply. I did find one or two plans that I think will meet my needs. Your patent drawings are pretty cool though!
> ...


This site had what I was looking for although not free: 

https://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?65380-Anyone-have-some-Whirligig-Patterns


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Cherry tree toys has a lot of plans Not free though.


----------

